# Olympus and the Lens Profile Downloader



## BobT (Jan 6, 2011)

The camera selection drop-down menu in the Lens Profile Downloader lists Olympus as well as the usual suspect.  Clicking on Olympus produces no results at all.  To get anything, one has to manually type "Olympus Imaging" or at least "Olympus I".  I think the reason is that Olympus cameras insert OLYMPUS IMAGING INC. into the exif data.  Does anyone know if this has been raised with Adobe?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 6, 2011)

It has been discussed on the Adobe Lens Profile Creator forum.  They're aware of it, but only recently.


----------



## BobT (Apr 1, 2011)

I've put in a bug report to Adobe


----------

